# Anyone using their own homeade media?



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone is using Fly media they make at home? I've seen a few people post ingredients from time to time, but not much insight as to how effective it is & I havent seen anyone list any pros & cons of their home blends.. Most vendors have their own media to sell & what Im ultimately getting at is pretty much how hard could it be once you have the correct formula to create it at home? My collection of frogs has grown ridiculously (Thankfully ;-) & I have now noticed how often Im buying media even now in bulk. It would be nice to save even just the shipping and a small portion of the costs of media(saving a little here & there is how you make a difference in the long run).. Also for me, knowing exactly what goes into the media is an added benefit being that Im into that sort of thing with my own diet as well. Any ideas thoughts, relevant feedback is welcomed, thanks in advance..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the Repashy, but I can't always afford it. I have very good results with a modified Carolina formula.

2 twenty-six ounce boxes potato flake (24 cups)
4 cups powdered sugar
1 pound brewer's yeast 
10 tablespoons cinnamon (optional)
5 tablespoons methyl paraben

1/4 to 1/3 cup of dry to about 2/3 to 3/4 cups water.

Obviously, this is a pretty big batch, but you can downsize it to suit.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

4 cups potato flake
1 cup powdered sugar
½ cup brewers yeast
1 Tblspn spirilina
1 Tblspn cinnamon
½ Tblspn isopropyl paraben

1/2 cup media mix and 1/2 warm water, mix it up and your good to go.


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

if you can get a hold of rose powder, I like to put a table spoon in. But I have to grind my own petals.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to make NW power mix ( flax seed based) but it was too pricy and time consuming to make just a few cultures a month.

I just use Repashy now. Love it


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I get good production with the following, which I have been using for 5+ years now

8 cups dried potato flakes (Walmart or Stater Bros. Brand)
1 cup sugar
1 cup Brewers yeast
5 table spoons methyl parabin

I have tried adding spirulina, but it has always negatively effected my production.

i use 1/2 cup media and 2/3 cup room temp tap water, mix and add a pinch of bakers yeast.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I do. 

potato flakes
brewers yeast-about 10%
whole wheat flour about 10%

mix dry in bottom of culture and add...

fruit juice(minute maid-kerns nectar...basically any source of corn syrup in water will do)
apple sauce if you have any.

I'm experimenting with coconut flour now...will start new thread.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm using the basic recipe that others have listed here, but I was kinda broke and I'm not sure the yeast I got was enough or the right type, so I added a little beer (that I bought to kill slugs) to the cultures  

They seem to be doing well


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

My media recipe is
8 cups of potato flakes (5 lbs for $6.00 at Sams)
1 Cup of powdered sugar
1 Cup of wheat germ
I cup brewers yeast
5 teaspoons of methylparaben

This recipe works great for melanogaster and hydei
I mix my melanogaster culture with 1/3 Cup media to 2/3 Cup hot water. 
My hydei I mix 1/2 Cup media to 1 Cup hot water.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've always made my own ever since I took care of all the cultures at the reptile house at the Baltimore Zoo. I've tweaked it slightly over the years but it's cheap and easy. I don't measure anything (sorry use the force). 

water obviously
decent amount of white vinegar
cheap instant mashed potato flakes
plain or honey maple oatmeal 
sugar
paprika
very small pinch of brewer's yeast

Consistency should be slightly runny not fluffy. I let them sit for a day or two before adding the flies. After a couple batches it's pretty simple to eyeball the amount of each ingredient. Frog on to all my fellow anuran lovers.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My recipe is much the same as everyone else's


4 cups potato flakes. Make sure the no butter/flavor variety, and choose the brand with NO Tocopherols.

1/2 cup standard sugar (not powdered)
1/2 cup Brewers yeast

1/2 water and 1/2 white vinegar (works almost as good as methyl paraben but cheaper)

Other variant ingredients I have used over the years with good success but I no longer use incude grape juice concentrate, applesauce, wheat germ, oats, etc


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all of the feedback everyone, all of it is helpful.. I love the Repashy also as it seems to resist drying out better then the other brands Ive tries so far, but the 4 lb size goes so quickly with me making so many cultures that It became necessary to explore other ideas. IM going to experiment with some of these formulas you guys have posted & see how the recipes measure up to leading brands as far as culture longevity, yields ect… I really appreciate everyone taking the time during Holidays to post & help me out with this.. Merry Christmas everyone & if anyone finds any further info please post also!


----------

